# Trucks!!!



## Ian Evans (Oct 5, 2011)

hello, my name is Ian i work for Total Quality Logistics i am currently looking for loads of hay for trucks that we have stationed all through out the united states. we currently have a lot of trucks in the texas area as well as california. but our trucks will run pretty much anywere. please contact me on my cell at 513 702 9976 or 800 580 3101 X 5062

also my email address is [email protected]


----------

